# Meta Tags



## Olli-Web (13. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab da ne Frage, wer kann mir die folgenden Begriffe bei den Meta Tags (bei den Robots) erklären?
- Seite indexieren, alle Links verfolgen
- Seite indexieren, keine Links verfolgen
- Seite nicht indexieren, alle Links verfolgen
- Seite nicht indexieren, keine Links verfolgen

wer kann mir sagen, was das beste ist?

Danke und Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## Xaicon (13. April 2004)

Ich glaube am besten beschreibt dies Selfhtml: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm#robots

Was das Beste ist muss Du entscheiden. Wenn Du willst das Deine Seite komplett von einer Suchmaschine aufgenommen werden soll, würde ich Dir _ Seite indexieren, alle Links verfolgen_ empfehlen.


----------

